# Casa de Pollo - Rebuild



## rosco47

Bought our house a couple years ago with a chicken coop. It was about 6x10 and a little crowded. I am now rebuilding the coop. Coop will be 8x6 with 11x16 run. I will post the project as it unfolds. Here is what i started with...


----------



## robin416

So, you're in a race now to get it finished before the new peeps are ready to leave the brooder?

I wish I knew how everybody is loading their pics side ways.


----------



## rosco47

well not really. I have been working the past 4 weeks building my dad a coop so they'll have a place to go if need be...
I'm not sure about the sideways pictures thing. It must be my phone


----------



## rosco47

and so it begins... I got all of my beams set except one because I ran out of 10 footers.hopefully I can get the coop built and painted by this weekend.then I'll just need to roof and wire it all in.


----------



## Nm156

If the height is longer than the width it will load them sideways.


----------



## rosco47

it took about an hour to demo the old coop. not much is going to be reusable accept the laying boxes that I made a while back.


----------



## rosco47

Not sure how NM


----------



## robin416

Nm156 said:


> If the height is longer than the width it will load them sideways.


I thought you were referring to the coop.


----------



## robin416

Compared to your old one this one is going to be huge. Man, are you going to be tempted to add more with all of that room.


----------



## Nm156

Take the pic sideways with the camera,then it will look correct here.
It has to do with a formatting issue.


----------



## rosco47

haha already looking to pick up some marans and wyandottes...i've been bit


----------



## robin416

Big time. So, the coop at your folks' is for the over flow from your place?


----------



## rosco47

pretty much... they're housing my remaining small flock now. i need to take some pics of their new coop we just finished. its redic.


----------



## casportpony

rosco47 said:


> well not really. I have been working the past 4 weeks building my dad a coop so they'll have a place to go if need be...
> I'm not sure about the sideways pictures thing. It must be my phone


Would you like me to re-post your pictures right side up?


----------



## rosco47

edited...
i was actually humored by thought of all the people viewing this thread cocking their heads sideways to take a gander lol  much like an ol nosey hen


----------



## casportpony

I just rotated my monitor, lol.


----------



## robin416

casportpony said:


> I just rotated my monitor, lol.


That's one way to do it.

I like that Rosco fixed it and I don't have to worry about dropping my computer.


----------



## rosco47

If Robin dropped her puter, i'm not sure what we would do around here...?
one thing for sure, my stellar medical advice would lead to the death of many chickens lol


----------



## robin416

Ugh. We now have others that are very capable here now. So the forum will motor on just fine if I broke this one. I do have my old laptop but I have to hook a separate monitor up to it (dropped it) or there's always my Iphone.


----------



## rosco47

finished setting all the beams. now i get to start building 
coop first, then doors, then roof, then paint, then wire. hopefully this 3 day weekend will allow me to finish at least the roof. then mrs Rosco can get to painting....


----------



## Alaskan

Some like to paint the parts before they are assembled...

Either way DO paint before putting on wire.


----------



## rosco47

i'm thinking about a lighter color for the interior of the coop. painting it the same as the exterior (dark brown) might make it really dark inside the coop. what yall think?


----------



## robin416

Don't go dark on the inside because it will be just as you imagine it. I painted the inside of mine with a white high gloss enamel. Made it super easy to clean and helped with the light.


----------



## Alaskan

I am blanking..... Do you live far north in horrid darkness? 

If you live in horrid darkness... I say paint it a light or bright color.

If you live in a warm land than paint it whatever color you want.  maybe a poop color.... So the poop doesn't stand out, but blends in....

Would that make the coop always look clean? Or poop covered? Hummmm


----------



## rosco47

haha Alaskan! i live in warm humid Louisiana...
good idea with high gloss enamel. my father opted to put linoleum in the floor of his coop for ease of cleaning...i wasn't sure how i felt about that. thoughts? anyone?


----------



## robin416

Low VOC or no Voc whatever you decide to do on the inside. I used a low VOC paint inside the coop and floor paint. But my coop had plenty of time to fully cure before I moved the flock.


----------



## seminole wind

Lots of people use linoleum I don't see any negatives using it.


----------



## Alaskan

I have heard that linoleum can be very slick... So you need a deep litter to cover the slick surface or you might end up with the birds getting injured.


----------



## rosco47

i will likely keep a layer of chips or something in there to make cleaning a little easier. thanks for the heads-up Alaskan


----------



## rosco47

Worked till 11 last night and started at sun up display morning. Took a break to cool off. Here's an update.


----------



## rosco47

Need to run rafter supports, add roof, build door, add walls to coop, add coop door, finish roll away laying box, run braces, paint, and add wire. Then add chickens!


----------



## robin416

It's starting to look like something now. 

Has the cooler weather gotten to you yet? Sure would be nice knowing you're not working out in the misery. It's bad here today.


----------



## rosco47

Ha I wish. It got HOT from about 3 till 6. Had good shade till about noon too. Just came in for the night. I stink lol shower time. I'll post more pics tomorrow. It got to dark on me... I'm whooped


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. Very nice! You mean you haven't got the chickens yet?


----------



## robin416

Oh, yes, he's got them. A whole passel of new chicks.


----------



## rosco47

Oh I gottem. All 22 of'em!


----------



## robin416

Where the heck is our cooler weather? That was supposed to happen yesterday, it's still hotter and wetter out there than blue blazes!


----------



## Alaskan

I have red leaves outside my front door.


----------



## jn4

Rosco that looks good ...what Parish you live in?


----------



## rosco47

Caddo parish, jn4


----------



## rosco47

All done but paint and wire!


----------



## Alaskan

Very nice! I really like the two soon to be wire sides on the coop part! 

Most people don't put in enough ventilation... But that looks good.


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan said:


> Very nice! I really like the two soon to be wire sides on the coop part!
> 
> Most people don't put in enough ventilation... But that looks good.


Down south here we don't worry about the cold. More worry about the heat. For the cold here, if they say 29 degrees tonight, that part only last hours, not all night. Most of my chickens are in pens with a tarp. The doors to my little coops and one bigger one are hardware cloth covering the front, and a fan if possible. All food gets covered at night .


----------



## nannypattyrn

That looks really good! I don't have to worry about the cold here either, I'm just a couple of states over (okla. )


----------



## zamora

I'm not too sure how I have missed this thread lately so I'll blame the drugs. (If I only had some...LOL)

Roscoe, that looks awesome, I'm terribly jealous that you have been able to be outside building, that's my absolute favorite thing in the world to do is build. Please keep posting (right side up) pics of the progression, I'm loving it.


----------



## rosco47

i got mrs Rosco on painting detail today. i will inspect when i get home 
going with white on the inside of the coop to brighten it up as much as possible for them. and dark brown in the laying box and exterior of coop. i also decided to run the linoleum on the floor of the coop. if i'm not pleased, i will take it out.
will try and post more progress pics if i get home before dark!


----------



## seminole wind

zamora said:


> I'm not too sure how I have missed this thread lately so I'll blame the drugs. (If I only had some...LOL)
> 
> Roscoe, that looks awesome, I'm terribly jealous that you have been able to be outside building, that's my absolute favorite thing in the world to do is build. Please keep posting (right side up) pics of the progression, I'm loving it.


My favorite thing to do too. 
My method of recycling is to build everything with screws. When I want to rebuild, I can unscrew it, and mostly even reuse the screws.


----------



## jn4

rosco47 said:


> Caddo parish, jn4


I spent some time over in Galliano bout 30 miles from grand isle. Loved that place


----------



## seminole wind

Be sure to register your coop here: http://www.chickenforum.com/chicken-coops/


----------



## rosco47

will do chief!


----------



## rosco47

my father is coming over this evening to help me run the wire around the outside of my coop. the last and final step before it can be fully inhabitable. we all know what a task it can be to run 4' fence by yourself. the only thing i will lack is finishing the inside of the laying box box i made but it will be a while before that is needed i reckon...


----------



## seminole wind

I spent the whole day tying the wire down on my roofs. Today I went to the livestock store and bought some 16foot by 5 foot horse fencing panels. I have to admit that it's only me and it's a nightmare for me to run wire across the top of the pens. These are rigid. The spaces are 2x4 inches. And the investment is good because I'm a reuser. Then I will be running the lower walls with 4 foot tall hardware cloth, namely for the silkies. I still have to spray it with Virkon. And then lime it real good. Then cover with a tarp. There are 10 of them and they are in an area that's 10x13, and the pen is 16x16 with opportunity into a fenced yard. 

We'll both have to post pics soon.


----------



## rosco47

i am basically finished with the build except for the laying boxes which will not be needed for a few more months. i will try and take alot of pics this weekend to show the end product. this might just go down as the largest project that i have completed solo....needless to say, i am pretty proud and relieved.


----------



## seminole wind

I know what you mean, Roscoe. 
In 1996, my hubby and I built a 4 stall barn. The first hard thing was trying to get those 6x6 poles over to the whole and get it dropped in the hole. I believe they were 8-12 feet long. That was an immense project. We used a lot of carriage bolts. 

My solo project is those 3 pens out there. 2 are 16x16 and one is 8x16. There are no coops in them, just a tarp and a dog house for laying eggs. Sadly, I should have built them right the first time.


----------

